# Adding files to initramfs with Genkernel

## adsicks

Is it possible to add modules not listed as options to the initramfs with Genkernel? specifically I would like to add intel_agp and 1915 for early KMS since I am now framebuffer free. Also, I have a bad EDID block on this monitor and would like the add the EDID bin's for both my laptop screen and the external monitor. I know with mkcpio I could just mention them in a conf file and it is done, but is there an equivalent to this with Genkernel?

----------

## gseba

Have a look at 

```
/usr/share/genkernel/modules/README
```

s.

----------

## adsicks

I had finally found that googling around and reading up on Genkernel, but the README file is much more concise, (and quicker) :)Guess I was making it too hard, I was looking for an CLI option flag to set....

Another way I found is putting the intitramfs right in the kernel with a fs layed out and just skip building an initramfs with genkernel at all....

----------

## malcolmmaya

I'm bumping this, because I would like to try this to make plymouth work but I can't figure out how this work :S

----------

## John R. Graham

Have you seen the Plymouth Wiki article? Looks pretty clear to me.

- John

----------

## malcolmmaya

Yep I was following this exact page. The thing is, I thought I couldn't get early KMS to start (because it says that Plymouth will fallback onto text if KMS wasn't found) and I thought that was what happened since PLymouth only showed text. Turns out, there was a 5 second delays that I found in the log and that I needed to remove because my laptop was booting too fast for me to see Plymouth. I found how to do that on an obscure page on the ArchWiki I think  :Razz: . And once that delay was set to 0... tadaaaa Plymouth was actually here and early KMS was working just fine actually.  :Smile: 

So I learned a lot in the process but all it was a delay somewhere :3. Maybe that should be added to the wiki  :Smile: 

----------

